# (early 2015) Club Intrawest Getting better



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes all we hear are stories about how a TS system is getting worse. "My MFs are skyrocketing" Or "We are getting charged for upgrades to the resort"  ect

Well, I'm happy to say that is not happening with Club Intrawest.

The MFs have gone down for the last three years (about 10%)  and we just check in to the Whistler resort  and found that the resort has added air-conditioning to all the units. Clearly that isn't an issue this time of year but sometimes it was a little too warm in the summer. Not anymore!

Congrats to the management of CI


----------



## tashamen (Jan 15, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> we just check in to the Whistler resort  and found that the resort has added air-conditioning to all the units. Clearly that isn't an issue this time of year but sometimes it was a little too warm in the summer. Not anymore!



Hi Bill,

We just returned from a long weekend in Tremblant and CI has installed air-conditioners there too.   

And this is the first time we've had a unit there with an electronic shower - a control panel in the shower used to turn it on with a push, adjust the temp with a dial, and control which of 3 shower heads to use (all 3 could be on at once).  A major improvement in my book.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (May 13, 2016)

*Bill4728 what do you think of ...?*

Bill,

I went to a Diamond presentation back in Williamsburg. I was asked after their presentation what timeshare I'd mostly buy into now.   I told the presenters; Club Intrawest hands down.  They tried to tell me I could buy into CI for a $1.00.

I do see that their is an opportunity to buy 400 point on ebay for $4000.00 for the nexts 9 or 10 days.  

I'm glad to see your still very happy with Club Intrawest, and wonder about what you think of that 400 point deal on ebay?  Remember I sold 650 points many years ago for $65.00 a point after Club Intrawest  up-set me with their 2010 Winters Olympic Lottery decison.

Mel Jenkins


----------



## tashamen (May 14, 2016)

ROCKJenkins said:


> I do see that their is an opportunity to buy 400 point on ebay for $4000.00 for the nexts 9 or 10 days.



You do realize that Club Intrawest doesn't exist any more as an entity?  It's now part of Diamond Resorts.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 14, 2016)

Hi

Yes CI was sold to Diamond (DRI)  late last year and so far DRI has left everything the same as CI had it  BUT DRI has a history of making significant changes to the TS systems they buy and raising MFs by significant amounts. Who know what they will do with CI?

Right now there are many CI owners who are really upset with the 5 member BOD  because it turns out that the developer gets 15 votes for every share of CI they own and the regular members get 1 vote for every share they own.  so even though the club is more than 90% sold out  it developer has just under 50% of the membership votes therefore all 5 members of the BOD are associated with DRI / CI  Clearly the BOD is not an "independent" BOD. 

BTW  what you were told  _They tried to tell me I could buy into CI for a $1.00 _  is a common thing with DRI salespeople.  They always tell everyone at the sales presentations that what they own is basically worthless and that to get the DRI experience you have to buy significant points direct from DRI

BUT for now I'm holding steady : not buying or selling CI

Bill

PS Boy the bullpen sure blew up last night ;(


----------

